# qui a entendu parler de VEOH player ?????



## dofre b (22 Novembre 2007)

bonjours, j'ai telecharger veoh player hier soir, c'est un player qui lit les video en streaming et qui peut downloader des chaines, des videos, on peu s'abonner et tous et tous !!! un peu comme miro. 
voila je voulait juste avoir votre avis ...
bonne journée a tous


----------



## blumblum13 (25 Décembre 2007)

Le lecteur veoh permet pas de lire en streaming,mais de télécharger les films.
Entre autres ces un des meilleur et par apport a miro les téléchargement dure (cnx cable) entre 1 et 2 heures maxi.
Par contre pour envoyez des fils sur veoh c la galère si il y a un qui réussi (a partir d'un mac) et bien j'aimerais bien qu'il me donne la recette


----------

